# LAN Party Failier



## lethalhamster (Jun 15, 2004)

Last weekend me and 5 other fellow techies were teching an orchestra concert. Being that there was 6 of us all together for a small concert and that day there was just a little rehersal, our theater manager said we could sorta take the day off.... Well, we sort of mis-understood her.... Me and stephen went to our houses to get our desktop computers to set up in the schools cafeteria with 2 other laptops and 2 PDAs. We were going to have a sort of LAN party. Well, stephen and I got back and Tina, the theater manager, was standing outside the theater holding a broom. We got up to her and she made it clear, she was pissed. She was really mad that one, we left without telling her and two, we broght the computers to a fantsy orchestra concert. So yea... we failed, the rest of that weekend was boring, but Tina sorta cooled off which is good.


----------



## EPAC_Matt (Jun 20, 2004)

First, let me mention that I was one of the six techies there.

Our theatre manager wasn't angry, she just wanted to know what we were doing. She talked a bit about professionalism (during which one of the 'techies' turned around and walked away, go figgure..) but basically she said it wouldn't look very professional to the symphony members if the theatre techies were out in the school commons playing games on computers. 

We kept the computers in the car, and didn't actually have a lan party. We also all came back that night for the actual concert, and things ran very smooth. 

The next day, after the second concert, the strike went fast and our theatre manager said the orchestra director and conductor wanted to complement us on our professionalism and everything was good 8)


----------



## run_dll (Sep 4, 2004)

Me and my friends have gotten up to simular things, a few years back at the high school presentaion evening, all the teachers left and it was just us tech hanging round from about 12 til 5pm (when things started to happen again) so we hook a computer up to the projector and the sound system and play first person QuakeII for a couple of hours 8) 

I also help run a large lan for my state, we've been getting about 40 people with the computers, lan all night then pack up another 'gig' and go home.


----------



## producer (Sep 28, 2004)

This is funny, cause at my church where i'm the producer for the "Hi tech" sundayschool, we have a permanent LAN in the booth. every sunday and saturday, we bring our laptops and connect to teh lan and have one BIG long LAN party. between the 4 of us (lighting, sound, video, and me) we have up to 7 computers running. (dont ask) and 12yearoldlightingdesigner, you missed the day we had 7 comp's.


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 30, 2004)

i hope our manager doesnt come into the tech office during boring shows lol...

we have a setup a bit like producer but have 3 venues on the same lan... all the techs know about it so we usually all get on and play counter strike or something during really broing shows, sound and lx ops on laptops and everyone else in ffices on desktops lol...


----------



## producer (Oct 1, 2004)

3 separate venues? same building or separate?
What do you use to link each venue? wireless or wired?


----------



## dj_illusions (Oct 1, 2004)

there are 2 venues in the same building and one next door and the server is in a council chamber across the road. the main theatre is connected vire fibre optics under the road and the venue next store just has a cat5 going into a hub.


----------



## producer (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, I'd love to visit you!!!


----------



## len (Nov 30, 2004)

My guess is that it appeared to the manager you were goofing off. Someone once told me "you can do anything you want, just make sure the work is done, and if you are goofing off, don't make it look like it."


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 30, 2004)

most people dont care if we mess around as long as we do our jobs well, but if the assistant principal who is our boss finds us doing anything "innapropriate" and he considers going up into the catwalks or flying in a batten without supervision "innapropriate" he would kill us. most people dont mind if we mess around, and my director last year didnt even mind if i 'messed around' with my girlfriend who was on the cast


----------

